# How many pax even bother to rate their driver?



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

If you click on your "star rating" to pull up the "rating details" in your Uber app, you can scroll down to view the total number of your "Lifetime Trips" as well as your "Lifetime Rated Trips." So, I divided the number of rated trips by lifetime trips and was surprise to discover that 62.2% of the pax have actually bothered to take some time to rate me as driver (_nearly two out of three pax_ ). After Uber's "big" announcement that pax would now have additional freedom to rate the driver while the trip is in route, I'm going to check this figure again in the future to see if the percentage actually starts to climb or not.
So, I'm curious, what percentage of pax currently bother to take the time to rate you in the market that you drive in?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

On Uber I have about 3500 trips and about 2000 rated rides.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> On Uber I have about 3500 trips and about 2000 rated rides.


That would put you at 57.1 % of pax who took the time to rate.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Makes me curious how many Lyft pax have taken the time to rate me.

My Lyft rating flies around faster than a yo-yo, as with most drivers.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

About 52%


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I have 1195 lifetime trips with 582 ratings that’s 48.7%


----------



## Falafelhead (Oct 23, 2017)

I got 1250 rides and 450 ratings


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I am in the mid 40s but feel like more people rate me now than before riders knew their rating and the tip feature came out


----------



## ROCuberguy585 (Sep 10, 2017)

432 ratings in 812 trips


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

54%.


----------



## guffy515255 (Jan 3, 2018)

902 rides, 571 ratings here. 63%


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

guffy515255 said:


> 902 rides, 571 ratings here. 63%


Highest so far, you beat me by a percentage point.
Incidentally, I've only had 2 Uber pax who bothered to rate during the last two days, AND my tip frequency has fallen. Might be an anomaly, but time will tell. Meanwhile, tips on Lyft has increased.... go figure!


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a tiny sample size, so I probably won't qualify. 61/88=69.3%


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

dogmeat said:


> I have a tiny sample size, so I probably won't qualify. 61/88=69.3%


What are you trying to qualify for?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> What are you trying to qualify for?


He's an outlier in Goob's scientific research project so data not included.

I get about 45% - 975/2211


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> What are you trying to qualify for?


Just trying to qualify for the friendly competition of pax bothering to rate their driver. Everyone's got like 1000 rides.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

dogmeat said:


> Just trying to qualify for the friendly competition of pax bothering to rate their driver. Everyone's got like 1000 rides.


I'm gonna have to ask you to leave please lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

dogmeat said:


> Just trying to qualify for the friendly competition of pax bothering to rate their driver. Everyone's got like 1000 rides.


It's the quality of your trips that is important and not the quantity.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> So, I'm curious, what percentage of pax currently bother to take the time to rate you in the market that you drive in?


I'm in Houston. 54% of my rides have been rated. 4.96 overall, no rating less than 4.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Sound like about half is normal. Honestly as a pax I never rated my driver until they added the tip feature. So then I started rating so I could add a tip. As a pax, using Uber, just casually, the driver rating didn't "mean" anything to me. Every website/service/CSR call asks you to "rate" them afterwards. Most pax are just trying to get a ride and "feedback rating" is just another meaningless chore.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

ny 51%


----------



## uberli8905 (Aug 14, 2017)

44%


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

654 lifetime trips
210 rated


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

1503 trips.
787 rates
4.3 driver rating.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bazinga57 said:


> 1503 trips.
> 787 rates
> 4.3 driver rating.


Whoa! You're driver rating is 4.3? Are you still activated on the app? How long has your rating been this low? Or maybe it was a typo?


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Should read 4.93


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

I do mostly weekends. Going back a few months, I would see most people leave a rating. This has dropped sharply recently. Now only less than 2 out of 10 are leaving a rating. I am trying to work out what has changed - I have been doing evenings more often and have been driving a lot more young people. The number of rated trips has nose-dived from about 60% to 44%


----------



## HectorB (Mar 22, 2018)

295/201. 68% rated


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

450 Trips 274 Rated 61%


----------

